# 2nd heat



## Jimmycth (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi all, I realised my dog's on heat for the 2nd time. She's slightly over 11 months now. Her 1st was when she was slightly over 8 months. Is it normal that the 2nd came so soon?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not common, but not abnormal. I am not sure you would call it a split heat that far apart. Not sure. Young bitches sometimes take a few months to get regular, and if another bitch brings them in, well it can happen.

I know my first bitch had some spotting at four months, then her first heat at eight months, and her second at 12 months. After that she went to a six-month cycle.


----------

